# Welcome to me! SkinPete



## SkinPete (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello to everyone!
Well Halloween is just a couple months away, I'm getting wound up already!

I planted a whole bunch of pumpkins, they all failed....
Gardner I am not.

I am going to expand on my skeleton makeup this year, gonna go full rib cage and a ripped up suit.

I'll have to buy my pumpkins this year.

Anyway I hope to post some pictures of some carving and my makeup, I plan on doing a dry run soon.

SkinPete


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

so sorry about the pumpkins. alot of people on here have pumpkin gardens. i'm sure they can help you figure out what went wrong.

again, welcome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Pete. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome SkinPete. Looking forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum SkinPete!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum SkinPete.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Pete!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see your skeleton make-up, what kind of make-up base do you use? I am thinking of trying the skin paint that you spray on with an airbrush. I have seen a couple of videos on the application process, and it looks fairly simple.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Greetings, brown thumb! Kidding,,,, welcome!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome!!! Can't wait to see your skeleton makeup/costume!


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

